# which lift kit for my 2012 sport



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

Guys need to add a lift kit to my 2012 wrangler 2 door sport as my western HTS plow makes the front end sag and I do not get a clean swipe with the plow- any rec. on which kit is best for the $$$- I will not be doing any offroad work just normal driving and may be bigger tires for the summer thanks


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

We have a jeep with HTS.. Had to put a 1.75" leveling kit on front. Gave it more clearance... If I had to do it over again I would probably do more than the 1.75 because blade still scrapes when turning out of sloping driveways/aprons. good luck with the jeep.. It's a awesome combo!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Its NOT a lift kit you need what you need is a higher spring rate. Air shocks fill the bill, add air when the plow is on let air out when the plow is off.


----------



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

thanks which air shock do you rec??-


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Just get some 4 door springs. Lots of guys do it with the 2 doors. You can probably get them free from some off road jeep clubs. I know my jeep club has tons of stock items for free.

And btw, why are you not off roading it? Its a jeep, thats what its for.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a 2012 JKU and put EMU heavy duty lift springs on the front. It still dropped. you will want to add Air Shocks, do a search there should be a post explaining how to find the correct shocks for the jeep.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Air shocks are a bad idea. Shock tabs are thin and not meant to hold weight at all.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Both are a bad idea,
As most lift kits don't add capacity.
They may actually lower it as lifts springs allow for more movement/ travel.

It can be done, think add a leaf or go to your local spring shop and tell them what you want to do.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Air bags would be my suggestion


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 29 years using air shocks and the only shock mount failures ive had were from rotting mounts.


----------

